# دراسة الهندسة الميكانيكية في امريكا



## Azi (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اساتذاة وطلاب الهندسة الميكانيكية

انا مقبل على دراسة بكالوريس الهندسة الميكانية في امريكا 

وعندي تخوف بحكم ان الدراسة باللغة الانجليزية خصوصا ان التخصص يعتبر صعب نوعا ما

وهذا الشي يخلني افكر بتغيير التخصص فياليت تعطوني وجهة نظركم في الموضوع

ثاني شي ابي اعرف طبيعة دراسة الهندسة الميكانية وما هي المواد الي ادرسها في السنة الاولى والثانية والثالثة والرابعة ومتى اختار التخصص الفرعي وما هو اسهل تخصص فرعي يمكن دراسته ويكون مطلوب 

ياليت تعطوني معلومات شاملة عن التخصص وعن طبيعة الدراسة الجامعية لاني ضايع 

واخاف ادخل هندسة ميكانيكية وتكون غلطه وتضييع وقت

وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## الرعد الازرق (4 مارس 2012)

ليه غلطه الهندسه الميكانيكيه هى ام التخصصات حيث تدرس فيها تقريبا معظم العلوم الرياضيه والفزيائيه 
اما من ناحيه السهوله انت قررت ان تكون مهندس فكن مهندس صح وليس فى الهندسه صعب ولا سهل كما مررت من الثانويه العامه بالمذاكرة والمجهود كذا الجامعه مع العلم ان الجامعه نصف مذاكرة الثانويه تطلعك ان تكون معيد مش مهندس بس . فالهندسه قسم القوى الميكانيكيه هى افضل الاقسام على الإطلاق حيث انها تؤهلك ان تكون مهندس فى اى فرع اخر لو حبيت تحول بعدين اما من ناحية الميكانيكا كقسم ليس كما يعتقد البعض ويقولك يا ميكانيكى يامشحم الآن تدرس فيها التحكم والبرمجه والرسم بالكمبيوتر والكهرباء 
اما الجامعات الأمريكيه لاتزيد عن مصر إلا انها تعطيك عملى اكثر مع التطبيق بالعكس الدراسه فى مصر كمنهج اصعب ولكن عندن لا يعطوك عملى هذا هو الفارق والدليل انى ادرس لطلبة هندسة فى اليعودية وجائنى طالب تخصص انتاج يدرس بالمانيا وهى ام الميكانيكا على وجه الارض والله ما وجدت ادنى إختلاف بيننا وبينهم الإانهم يعطوك مع كل جزء تنهيه تطبيق عملى فعزم الامر وتوكل على الله وكن وجهه للمهندس المسلم


----------



## Azi (5 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي ما قصرت طيب بالنسبة لنظام الدراسة كيف راح تكون

في السنوات الاربعة وما هي المواد ومتى يتم تحديد التخصص


----------



## Azi (5 مارس 2012)

مساعدة يا جماعة


----------



## Azi (7 مارس 2012)

معقولة ما فيه احد يبي يجاوب


----------



## obied allah (16 مارس 2012)

بصراحة معنديش فكرة بس ممكن اعرف التكلفة كام بتاع الكلية والسكن كام لو سمحت


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة للمواد الأفضل تخلص من المواد المشتركة في الأول مثل الإنجليزي و الفلسفة و التاريخ و بعدين الرياضيات والفيزياء و الكيمياء بعد هيك يا أخي بتتفرغ للمواد التخصصية وبالنسبة للتخصص الفرعي هذا شيء راجع إلك و حسب التخصص المتوفر في الجامعة وبالنسبة للتكلفة في الجامعات الحكومية فهي ٣٥٠٠ دولار للفصل الواحد و ليس السنة للمواطن الأمريكي و ٧٠٠٠ للمغترب للجامعات الخاصة فهي ٢٠٠٠٠ فما فوق للسنة الواحدة


----------

